

Show HN: Introducing Sendcat: I'm working on a side-project, what do you think? - wlll
https://willj.net/2011/05/05/introducing-sendcat-com/

======
imwilsonxu
I just visited <http://sendcat.com/> and came up a few stuffs:

\- Logo. A logo should be simple and friendly to print. Your logo (cat in box)
looks more like an picture than a logo.

\- Text. \- Tell people more on "easy and simple to send files". \- Cut half
of texts (from book "Don't make me think")

\- Input box and button. \- They look too identified by appearance (texts in a
gray border). Don't "Violating Design Conventions"
(<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/9605.html> #8). Make a input box looks like an
input box and a button like a button.

\- Expression. \- I clicked "Get in touch, we'd love to talk" because I want
to know what exactly "easy and simple to send files" is. However, it turned
out to an email link. So why not just write "Email us"?

Hope it helps.

------
wccrawford
Since you asked...

I don't see the point. You seem to be aiming to be a drop-box competitor, and
hosting the files yourself. You don't have a GUI and barely have an alpha for
the CLI.

There are other projects that already do uploads to certain file hosting
websites (like <http://code.google.com/p/plowshare/> for instance) and those
are totally free. (Well, at least that one. I haven't ever wanted it, so I had
to search.)

Your website doesn't actually -show- anything and your signup has to be the
worst I've ever seen. (Send me an email? Really? With the alternative being to
give you an email address and then sit on our thumbs and hope.)

~~~
wlll
Your points are good, and perhaps I didn't make some things clear in my post.

> You seem to be aiming to be a drop-box competitor,

Nah, that's a different utility, I use dropbox myself and this tool solves
problems for me that dropbox doesn't. I probably need to clarify this.

> You don't have a GUI and barely have an alpha for the CLI

I don't have a GUI (yet), true, but the CLI interface works, and is being
used, and it's a first-class way of accessing the service.

It's true, there are other file-sending services out there, and you can access
them using plowshare, but I will be running a quality service that believes a
CLI interface it important enough that it will be provided by default, not
through a third-party tool.

> Your website doesn't actually -show- anything

I should have probably posted this as "Tell HN" I guess, my mistake.

> your signup has to be the worst I've ever seen.

I'd love to hear some more constructive criticism of this. It seems that a
mailing list is the standard way of letting people know when things are ready,
but I'm open to suggestions.

------
Element_
Looks interesting, I would try to emphasize what makes your service different
than other file sharing services (even if its just a simple bullet list). Addi
tonally I would get your service to a healthy beta stage before you post a lot
of public details or a larger competitor may simply rip off your unique
features before you get 100% up and running.

